# pump room ventilation



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I was at a remodel of an office building in MA today that has a fairly large duplex sewage ejector. The pump handles the entire back building, 3 story with 7 toilets, 1 urinal, 9 lavs, a mop sink and a drinking fountain on each level. Everything gets pumped up to a cat walk on the third floor and gravity drains to the front building then out to the city from there. The building is about 4 years old and has never been occupied. The pump room smells like death. In fact, the hallway outside of the pump room smells awful too.
I was always under the impression that pump rooms needed to be properly ventilated. With that amount of sewage in a small room, any time someone needs to work in the chamber they will clear out the building with the smell. I looked through my book and couldn't find anything that said it needed ventilation. Closest I could find was any fixture needed proper lighting and ventilation, not sure if the pump is considered a "fixture" or not. I told the contractor it was and he needed to do something about it. He agreed without a fight as soon as he smelled the hallway. 
I know why it smells. Minimal usage during the construction so the pump isn't discharging regularly and the gaskets around the copper discharge pipes are loose, which I am going to fix. I just want to make sure I didn't just flat out lie to the guy.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing in Ma code about that. Maybe Osha for confined space? Principle 15 of the code is for bathroom fixtures. Beside the gaskets being loose is there possibly a chance of the room having any negative pressure?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Nothing in Ma code about that. Maybe Osha for confined space? Principle 15 of the code is for bathroom fixtures. Beside the gaskets being loose is there possibly a chance of the room having any negative pressure?


Does it specifically say bathroom fixtures? I don't have my book in front of me right now. I know part of the definition of fixture is receiving sewage and a pump does. 
I suppose it's possible but there is nothing that is pulling air in that I know of besides the bathroom exhausts. 
The original print showed the tank being moved and the new room showed an exhaust fan. The revised print had the pump staying where it is.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Principle No. 15- no toilets, urinals, bathtubs, or shower facilities shall be installed into a new or renovated space, or compartment that does not incorporate proper illumination and mechanical exhaust to the exterior of the building. This principle does not apply to the removal and replacement of existing fixtures.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Building 4 years old and never occupied?
Check for dry traps at Fixtures & Floor Drains....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Also check the electrical and float wiring outlet/s from the tank. If there's an opening, the sewer gas will find it.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought that principal said "fixture" in it, my mistake.

The bathrooms themselves don't smell, just the pump room and the adjacent hallway. By the time I got in there the contractor and the guys doing the demo already started using the toilets and sinks so the traps were refilled and the trap primers for the floor drains work.

The electric grommets seem tight going through the tank lid. The only ones that are loose are the two discharge pipes. They used 3" copper for the discharge and cast iron for the vent. The more I think about it the more I want to say the grommets were made for PVC/CI and they stuck copper in them.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Possible trap evaporation, is there a FD in the pump room. The pump should be sealed and correctly vented.

Yep if the grommets do not provide the correct seal, you can try silicone around them to see if you have a gas leak. Temporary fix, get the correctly sized grommets, or change to PVC, Watch the pressure when lifting 3 stories. You should have a ball or gate valve to isolate the pump & check valve for service.

Your local building code would deal with light & ventilation.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GAN said:


> Possible trap evaporation, is there a FD in the pump room. The pump should be sealed and correctly vented.
> 
> Yep if the grommets do not provide the correct seal, you can try silicone around them to see if you have a gas leak. Temporary fix, get the correctly sized grommets, or change to PVC, Watch the pressure when lifting 3 stories. You should have a ball or gate valve to isolate the pump & check valve for service.
> 
> Your local building code would deal with light & ventilation.



This in Ma, so no PVC allowed in a commercial bldg.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> This in Ma, so no PVC allowed in a commercial bldg.


just wondering is it plumbing code or fire code that will not allow PVC? It is allowed here if the HVAC meets required return air codes.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbing code, with some exceptions


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

In Illinois the plumbing code does not address where PVC can be installed, only depends on application.

IMC, IBC covers types of any materials that can be utilized in "open plenums", not just piping, but any flammable with a high flame spread or smoke rating.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

PVC has a limited use in commercial jobs in this state. Hair sinks, nail salons, photo labs, soda/beverage/alcohol . The PVC may connect to a point of dilution and the venting material above 6" the flood level rim must connect back to approved materials for commercial use (CI/copper). The unions in this state are very strong and have lobbied the state board for years to keep CI in use for commercial.


----------

